# Plans For California King Platform W/Storage



## Big Sig (Dec 28, 2009)

Looking for plans to build a California King Platform Bed with storage underneath, 6 drawers maybe. Any help would be great.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I built both my kids beds a couple of years ago. The first one I followed the plans to a T and I ended up with about 3" to much on either side of the mattress. The second one I took measurements of the mattress and the built the bed. It turned out a lot better the second time. Here is a link for the plans I used. 
http://www.meiselwoodhobby.com/Products/ViewProduct.aspx?ID=141&Path=3035
The bed I built I used Oak instead of pine. I am real happy with the way they turned out. It will give you 6 drawers underneath the bed. You may be able to get more out of a California King.


----------

